# 706 main gears and parts



## destinbluefish (Feb 4, 2011)

I am looking for new 706 main gears and also any other parts for a 706


----------



## acoustifunk (Mar 29, 2008)

Those parts are getting hard to come by. The best advise I can give you is look for 704's that can only be parted out. All the internal parts of a 704 will fit in a 706. The only difference is the spool and rotor cup. Good luck if you are ever looking for a spool. I have a spool brand new in the box and I will have to be hard pressed to give it up!


----------



## grubZ850 (Feb 22, 2011)

try ebay... ive ran across those things a couple times....! u might get lucky


----------



## FishAddict (Feb 2, 2009)

X2 on both suggestions, the main gears are gone and Penn is not making any more. You can find a few other parts new.


----------



## lostkeytackle (Oct 8, 2007)

*706 Parts*

I recently purchased the inventory from Tom Wolf and have loads of Penn parts. I would be glad to try to match the gears up for you if I have them. I live on Perdido Key and have most of the Penn parts separated. A lot of the parts are not labeled so would be best to compare to your used ones. Would sell for what I have invested in them, not inflated. Steve 850-287-5869


----------

